# In Game Video gucken



## danza (31. März 2008)

Hi,

Ich weis nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Bereich bin, aber ich wollte gerne im Spiel (WoW), per Windows Media Player, VLC, Media Player Classic, Mplayer oder anderer Player ist mir eigentlich egal welcher Videos gucken. Ums genauer zusagen den Giga Livestream.

Für alle die sich das nicht vorstellen können habe ich mal ein Bild gemacht:
http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=RUGlGWuiYc2xXKP.jpg

Jetzt wollte ich fragen wie und ob das überhaupt möglich ist.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht ob das möglich ist, aber wenn du noch einen zweiten Bildschirm sinnlos rumstehen hast, könntest du das über den gucken...Das wäre wahrscheinlich die einfachste Lösung...


----------



## danza (31. März 2008)

Ja ich habe noch einen zweiten und das würde auch funktionieren wollte bloß nicht unbedingt einen 2. hier hinstellen, da ich jetzt einen TFT habe und dann daneben noch eine CRT würde mich das schon ne menge Platz kosten, die edlere wäre immer noch die Bild in Bild Technik.


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Keine elegante Lösung, aber wenn du nicht im Full-Screen-Modus zockst?


----------



## danza (31. März 2008)

THX matze für die Idee.

Habe bei WoW Fenstermodus eingestellt und im WMP 11 Player immer im Vordergrund anzeigen lassen. Dann noch ggf. Die Taskleiste ausblenden lassen hier nochmal nen Screenshot.
http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/999/wow2jy1.jpg


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Jau. Du kannst den WMP ja dann auch im Minimodus (oder wie der heißt) laufen lassen, da gibts bestimmt ein paar Skins ohne viel Platzverschwendung.


----------



## Flex (31. März 2008)

http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/5169/

Schon etwas älter, aber evtl. funktioniert es ja noch.


----------



## danza (31. März 2008)

Leider hat der WMP 11 nicht mehr einen wirklichen Mini Modus, also wenn ich in den Mini Modus wechsle, wird das Video ausgeblendet und nur noch der Sound wird angezeigt.
http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/5029/wow3iz9.jpg


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Noch ein Grund für WinAmp.
Da kannst du dann im prinzip alles ausblenden, bis auf das Video Fenster (das auch) und es noch frei skallieren.


----------



## danza (31. März 2008)

Ok hab das WOW plugin versucht, das funktioniert leider unter Vista nicht so richtig, aber mit Winamp reicht das aber praktisch schon. Hier nochmal nen Screenshot:
http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/7918/wow4ge4.jpg

Also wer nachmachen will, *WoW im Fenstermodus* einstellen, *Taskleiste ausblenden* lassen, und Winamp *immer im Vordergrund.*


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Ohne dich wär ich garnicht auf die Idee gekommen. Werde ich heute auch mal ausporbieren. Man kann ja nie genug Medien gleichzeitig konsumieren .


----------



## danza (31. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ohne dich wär ich garnicht auf die Idee gekommen. Werde ich heute auch mal ausporbieren. Man kann ja nie genug Medien gleichzeitig konsumieren .


Richtig... und manchmal hat man auch ne lange Laufquest das kann dann schon mal langweilig werden


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

danza hat gesagt.:


> Richtig... und manchmal hat man auch ne lange Laufquest das kann dann schon mal langweilig werden



Ich hör beim Zocken sowieso meistens Musik und bin im TS. Dann noch GIGA...haha. Da soll nochmal jemand sagen nur Frauen wären Multitaskingfähig.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hör beim Zocken sowieso meistens Musik und bin im TS. Dann noch GIGA...haha. Da soll nochmal jemand sagen nur Frauen wären Multitaskingfähig.



Genau, gearde beim Zocken können sie nix anderes mehr ^^.

Machts halt noch einfacher und stellt einen Fehrnseher neben den PC?!


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Genau, gearde beim Zocken können sie nix anderes mehr ^^.
> 
> Machts halt noch einfacher und stellt einen Fehrnseher neben den PC?!



Hab doch keinen^^... Sowenig Fernseh wie ich gucke...das lohnt sich nicht. Bei GIGA find ich auch nur Games und Late Knights wirklich gut. Nils rockt^^.


----------



## danza (1. April 2008)

Ex1tus der Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen Nils hat einfach einen geilen Humor ^^ noch 2h dann kann ich mich wieder tot lachen


----------

